# Game 72 Celtics (38-33) vs Hawks (11-60)



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/previews/2005/04/01/18124_preview.html

The Hawks are on an 11 game losing streak....the Celts are on a 4 game skid...someone has to win right? 
You know Antoine is not going to want to lose to the Hawks and the Celtics have got to be itching to get back on the winning side again. 
The Hawks have some good young talent in Josh Childress the rookie from Stanford and Josh Smith who came straight out of high school with his high flying act. Our very own Tom Gugliotta has also been playing a big role on this Hawks team since the trade that brought Antoine back to Boston. Tyronne Lue mans the point for the Hawks and has been putting up gaudy numbers. Tony Delk is also off the injured list and is always a threat to score some big baskets as the Celtics should remember.
The Hawks do not have much of an inside prescense and the Celtics need to take advantage of this. Al Harrington has been out with tendinitis and is a question mark for this game.
Lets go Celtics :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

My DirectTV is out so I wont be able to watch the game


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> My DirectTV is out so I wont be able to watch the game


That sucks! Well hopefully it's a big W and we can share the good news with you. :cheers:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

It better be a W. If the C's lose their 4th in a row to the HAWKS I will be pissed.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> My DirectTV is out so I wont be able to watch the game


we'll def. be writing stuff on this thread so we'll keep you updated :yes:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I will actually get to watch this game. Hurrah!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about 2night...But go Celtics...im whatching, supporting,hopefully not crying by the end of tonight. May we not hit a 5 game skid. If we do Philly might have a good chance. It will mess us up completely.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

tonight is a important game for us, against a team that has caused us trouble in the pass, and we need to end this losing skid and pick up a nice W before playing philly on sunday, which should be a good game tonight, i'm hoping the C's come out playing hard all around especially on D, must win game tonight for me.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Also, I think Harrington played like 30 minutes last game. 

Both teams will be at full strength. Should be a great game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

5-0, good start to the game


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

C's already up 7-2. GP, Raef, and TA all have baskets.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

nice lay in by walker


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

PP with a 3. C's up 13-6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

The C's are shooting 72% so far. The Hawks are only shooting 33%.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Raef with a layup. So far he has 4 points, 3 boards, and a block.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

nice FG by TA, 8 pts already :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The C's are playing very well. They're "burning rubber" out there, getting easy shots, and great looks.

I like it so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

TA and Walker both get score in under :30 seconds. C's are up 27-14.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

RD in the game for TA, Delk makes a 4 foot jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

GP already has 5 assists.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Blount and Banks are in for Raef and GP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Banks picks up a foul like two seconds after he enters the game, TA back in for PP.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Smith hits a jumper then Ricky gets a layup. C's up 32-18 at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

TA, RD, MB, Banks, and Perk are starting the 2nd Q.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky with a 15 footer, then a dunk off a Perk steal.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Harrington is 0-3 so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Blount hits another 17 footer, C's up 18.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

RD hits a 19 footer, C's now up 20!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Perk with a dunk, C's up 22.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

The C's have 7 players (PP, Walk, Raef, GP, Ricky, Blount, and TA) with at least 4 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Right now the C's are on pace to take 93 shots.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Blount with a lay, shooting foul on TA, Childress hits 1-2 FTs.

C's up 26.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Blount with another layup, he now has 8.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks and Perkins are awesome. Perkins is also a gerat passter, did I ever mention that?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

PP hits a 3, C's now up *30*!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Layup by Harrington, Walk with a shooting foul.

Those are Harrington's first points of the game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

does anyone know the largest point differential between 2 teams??


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Al makes the FT, Ricky hits again. 

C's up 29.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

PP fouled Harrington, Al makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

GP goes to the line, makes 1-2.

Harrington miss, PP rebound.

RD with the dunk!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

PP just got his 3rd foul, now he has to sit the rest of the half.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky, Ivey, and Harrington each with a layup. 

C's up 24.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky with yet ANOTHER layup. That has to be his 4 or 5th of the game.

C's back up 26.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

this game is nuts, 68 points IN THE FIRST HALF!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

I wish the score was reversed... 

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*



Petey said:


> I wish the score was reversed...
> 
> -Petey


 And I wish the Nets would lose every game they play for the next 10 years, not going to happen but I wish it did.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*



Anima said:


> And I wish the Nets would lose every game they play for the next 10 years, not going to happen but I wish it did.


LOL, you are a meanie.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

PP picks up his 4th less then a minute into the 3rd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

I can feel a melt down coming.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky Davis is 10-11. :jawdrop:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Damn, we really really suck.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

If I were there I would run down tha bench and slap our players right about now...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Walk now has 5 turnovers :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Childress is having a great, great game so far.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ounce again...Tha refs may screw us over fellas...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

The whole team is just so.... off right now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Raef gets his 4th. 

Childress makes both FTs, lead down to 12.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Look like the Hawks go on a little run. Still a huge lead for the Celtics.

72-60 w/ a bit more than 6 left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky and GP make FTs. 

Lead back up to 15.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Reed is in the game!

:clap:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Damn, Ricky might get 40 tonight!

Right now he's 11-12 with 27 points!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*



Anima said:


> Damn, Ricky might get 40 tonight!
> 
> Right now he's 11-12 with 27 points!


 Make that 29 points, the guy is just ON FIRE tonight!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*



Anima said:


> Make that 29 points, the guy is just ON FIRE tonight!


 Forget what I said, the guy could get 50!

Man is he on fire right now!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Oh, yeah, the lead is back down to 12.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*



Anima said:


> Forget what I said, the guy could get 50!
> 
> Man is he on fire right now!


Has a great stat line so far...

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Well this is sad. The Hawks are getting every call on offense. We aren't getting anything.

How many free throws did they shoot in the 3rd? 15?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: If we lose, it will be FIVE in a row*

Ricky with 32 now. 

Lead down to 11.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Well this is sad. The Hawks are getting every call on offense. We aren't getting anything.
> 
> How many free throws did they shoot in the 3rd? 15?


14 but there is still time remaining.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk with a layup. Back up 11.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky with only his 2nd miss of the night, Reed gets the rebound though and puts it back.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

JUSTIN REED. Nice dunk big man, throw it down.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

At the end of the 3rd the C's are up 90-77.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

After that Jreed dunk...Sighn me up for that appreciation group of his whoever running it...Man what a 2nd round pick huh


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Without Ricky Davis, we would be losing, badly. There is no reason why we couldn't put away this team. We let them cut a thirty point deficet by 18 points. 

We aren't rebounding very well. Because nobody is getting in position for a rebound, our frontcourt is only tying up one player each letting Childress and Smith getting an uncontested rebound. The Hawks have 12 offensive rebounds. 

Antoine is playing horribly right now. There is no excuse for his recent struggle, but let's hope he improves before the playoffs. Yes, Truth34, we are making the playoffs and it is safe to talk about it as of now. He has 5 turnovers and is shooting 2 for 7. The good news is that Antoine has attempted a three point shot and three of his misses have been short (within 10 feet) jumpers and the remaining miss was off a tip.

Marcus Banks: six assists in seven minutes. Glad to see him starting the fourth.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP starting the 4th. Watch, he'll get his 5 with in a minute. :whatever:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al with 2 dunks in like 4 minutes.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I told you, maybe it wasn't a minute but he got his 5 pretty quickly.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef, Walker, and Big Al all in the game at the same time?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks is one of the best on-ball defenders in the league...

...and one of the quickest.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

How is Walker just a bad FT shooter?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Banks hits one, misses the 2nd, Raef rebounds the missed FT but Banks misses a 3,

C's up 14.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walk with a layup, back up 16.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Harrington with a layup, back down to a 14 point lead.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RICKY! RICKY! RICKY!

He now has 34!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP back in the game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP fouled, makes both. He's got 14.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP with a 3!!!!

Lead back up to 19!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Can the C's make it to 120?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with his 5th, Googs makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a layup. 

C's up 111-96.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP with a layup.

Time to clear the bench?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The last two offensive possessions were great as we are playing smart, team basketball. Two consecutive assists. After taking position in the low-block, our front court can just command the ball and overpower the opposition. 

Payton's give and go was very nifty.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky only needs 4 more points for 40...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anima said:


> How is Walker just a bad FT shooter?


His form is improved as noted by Tommy. He is shooting with more arch now, rather than throwing up a line drive. I wish he would shoot from his legs more, rather than his arms, but he's getting better (form-wise; I'm not sure about statistics).


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's have 8 blocks tonight. Both Walk and Raef are tied with the lead at 2 apeice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks is one of the best on-ball defenders in the league...
> 
> ...and one of the quickest.



This guy is just super quick. You cannot see him out there.

Also on the Antoine thing, both his thumbs are jammed, so it may be why he's playing so bad. I'd try to rest him right now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP with a layup.

The C's are up by enough that they should just give the ball to Ricky and let him try for 40.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky was taken out.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's win 116-100.

Ricky lead the way with 36 on 14-17 shooting.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did I mention Ricky D was amazing tonight?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Haha.

Josh Childress is the man.

Fear the fro.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

damnit, why did ricky have to score 36 tonight of all nights, i had him benched on my fantasy team because i had about every player playing a game tonight, o well im glad he led the C's to this good win to stop the losing streak and hopefully get this team going in the right direction heading into sunday's matinee with philly it should be a good game even without webber.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I am not satisfied with the win, they should not have made it past 90 pts and should have lost by more. We cant do that kinda stuff in the playoffs or we will NOT last...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WestSydeBalla said:


> I am not satisfied with the win, they should not have made it past 90 pts and should have lost by more. We cant do that kinda stuff in the playoffs or we will NOT last...


Hey, the ball is round and anything can happen at any night.

There were a lot of positives, but all the fouls the Hawks were getting was just ridiculous. They had 14 free throws in the 3rd, and anything we took to the hoop wasn't called.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

i am satisified b/c we won, stopped 'the dreaded skid' and showed antoine and paul do not have to carry the load for us to win. Im so happy Ricky finally has broken out of his shell this year.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*We'll take it*

Hey, a win is a win is a win, right!

I love the LollyPop kids! Kendrick Perkins and Marcus Banks are playing extremely well. Perk is rebounding like a beast and he fires out a good outlet pass very quickly and gets us running. I was a little surprised at his touch passes on the break. It's obvious he has worked on his game a lot, and it shows.

Banks had 7 ast in 14 minutes, and Reed didn't do anything to disappoint me.

Is this an exciting young core, or what?

I don't know what we're doing next year in free agency, but Perkins and Jefferson may be ready for a lot of minutes next year. See how the team gets out and runs when Perk and Banks are in there?


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm just happy we got a victory.
Can you say "gET buCkets 12" ??? Go Ricky !

PdP


----------

